# acd0 errors



## ddaley (Dec 17, 2011)

I am running AMD 64 build of FreeBSD 8.2.  I am noticing errors related to the CD/DVD drive in dmesg.  I can read normal (data) DVDs just fine, but am not able to play movies


```
acd0: DVDR <ATAPI iHAS424 B/GL1A> at ata5-master UDMA100 SATA 1.5Gb/s
acd0: DVDR <ATAPI iHAS424 B/GL1A> at ata5-master UDMA100 SATA 1.5Gb/s
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03 
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03 
acd0: FAILURE - SEND_KEY timed out
acd0: FAILURE - SEND_KEY timed out
acd0: FAILURE - SEND_KEY timed out
acd0: FAILURE - SEND_KEY timed out
acd0: FAILURE - SEND_KEY timed out
acd0: FAILURE - REPORT_KEY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x2c ascq=0x00 
acd0: FAILURE - REPORT_KEY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x2c ascq=0x00 
acd0: FAILURE - SEND_KEY timed out
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03 
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03 
acd0: DVDR <ATAPI iHAS424 B/GL1A> at ata5-master PIO4 SATA 1.5Gb/s
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03 
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03 
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03 
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03 
acd0: FAILURE - SEND_KEY timed out
acd0: FAILURE - SEND_KEY timed out
acd0: FAILURE - SEND_KEY timed out
acd0: FAILURE - SEND_KEY timed out
acd0: FAILURE - SEND_KEY timed out
acd0: FAILURE - SEND_KEY timed out
acd0: FAILURE - SEND_KEY timed out
acd0: FAILURE - SEND_KEY timed out
acd0: DVDR <ATAPI iHAS424 B/GL1A> at ata5-master PIO4 SATA 1.5Gb/s
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03 
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03 
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03 
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x6f ascq=0x03 
acd0: FAILURE - SEND_KEY timed out
acd0: FAILURE - SEND_KEY timed out
acd0: FAILURE - SEND_KEY timed out
acd0: FAILURE - SEND_KEY timed out
acd0: FAILURE - REPORT_KEY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x2c ascq=0x00 
acd0: FAILURE - SEND_KEY timed out
acd0: FAILURE - SEND_KEY timed out
acd0: FAILURE - SEND_KEY timed out
acd0: DVDR <ATAPI iHAS424 B/GL1A> at ata5-master PIO4 SATA 1.5Gb/s
```

I tried adding this to /boot/loader.conf as I saw other threads where this solved the issue for some.  It didn't seem to have any effect for me:


```
hw.ata.atapi_dma=0
```

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## darcsis (Dec 17, 2011)

For me, I've been seeing those warning messages for years...

Anyway, I can play VCD/DVD movies. If you can't play VCD/DVD, I think it is that you need to install necessary ports, or you have missed something in your system configurations.


----------



## ddaley (Dec 19, 2011)

I have been playing with this most of the weekend... even swapped DVD drives and cables.  Still have this problem which makes the drive almost useless.

This is a SATA DVD drive.  Not sure if that is part of the issue.  Unfortunately, this machine only has SATA (no IDE), so I can't try an IDE DVD drive.  I may try a USB drive, if I can find one.


----------



## ddaley (Dec 24, 2011)

An update on this issue.  Today, I picked up an external, USB DVD drive.  This drive works fine so far.  Plugged in a movie and it read the disc and played just fine.  Put the same disc back in the internal DVD drive and I get errors and am unable to play the disc.

I tried two different internal DVD drives.  However, both are SATA and both are Lite-on.

For now, I'll just use the external drive.

Oh, I also updated to the latest ports and used freebsd-update to get the latest (8.2) sources, rebuild the kernel and world, etc.  Still have errors with the internal drives.


----------



## ddaley (Dec 24, 2011)

I think I finally solved this issue...  I changed the system to use AHCI to access the SATA drives.  I changed the BIOS to use AHCI and then added this to /boot/loader.conf


```
ahci_load="YES"
```

I also had to update fstab because this change caused drives that used to mount as ad4 to mount as ada0 instead...


----------

